# New buildings from Eaglewings Ironcraft



## ShadsTrains (Dec 27, 2007)

Eaglewings Ironcraft has released 4 new town buildings in their line of all steel fabricated buildings for large scale trains.  See the attached images.  Eaglewings can be contacted through their website.


----------



## ShadsTrains (Dec 27, 2007)

Additional images.


----------

